# Kansas Bottle & Postcard Show - April 8th



## bigber4604 (Mar 20, 2018)

April 8, 2018 (Sunday) Hutchinson, Kansas – 11th Annual Kansas Antique Bottle & Postcard Show, State Fairgrounds, Hutchinson, Kansas, 9:00 am to 3:00 pm, Free Admission, Presented by the Kansas Territory Bottle & Postcard Club, Set-up Saturday at Noon to 9:00 pm, Sunday set-up 7:00 am. Doors open 9:00 am to 3:00 pm. Call or text Nicolee Ebmeier at 620.931.0843, FOHBC Member Club


----------

